# Why do you do it?....



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Well i was at a thai show on Saturday,3 of the boys from my club were fighting, One lost fairly, the other fell victim to a very bad decision (the guy he was fighting landed no body kicks the whole fight yet my mate landed at least 30 body kicks and kneed him about in the clinch for the whole of the last two rounds but somehow managed to lose..) and the other one fell victim to a very bad KO.

Several times throughout the show on Saturday after seeing some brutal KO'S and hearing shins / knees clashing with body parts all day i thought to myself...man why the hell do i want to do this again!?

I know why i do it; I love the sport,i love the training. Life is a journey and you need to enjoy it or when you get to the end you'll regret it.

So why do you take part in the full contact sport that you do? And what drives you on?


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

because i can't sing, dance or act.


----------



## Tonks (Jul 16, 2009)

The training gives me drive and focus. Before I did MMA I was a slob

A 5'7, 15 and half stone do nothing lay about.

Doing MMA makes me focus, on everything in my life. And it teaches me important life lessons that some people twice my age havent fully seemed to grasp yet which is that you dont get reward without hard work and sacrifice.

And cos it make me feel like a ****in WARRIOR!!!....


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Hmmm, Good question. Ive always done contact sports, started off with boxing when i was like 11 then went onto MA, I started because i again was a slob and used to get bullied for being overweight. I took the bull by the horns and lost a load of weight, and now by night i am commonly known as 'Cheryl'. Onli jokin, getting bullied was my motivation, Tell you sumthin tho, Bullies soon found out!


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Theres nothing else to do thats as cheap lol.

Dont fancy going to the pub after work, dont fancy sitting on my arse watching a screen after work as that is what I do for work and Ive become bored of bodybuilding. I live in an inner city so no surfing, hiking, fishing, decent off road trails for bike riding or any good outdoor sports nearby.

What else costs a straight 80 quid a month (cheaper for you guys oop north), that you can do everyday?

Football, rugby, tennis or similar are my other options but Im not into them.

Might as well train but at least Im enjoying it and finding it fun and a stimulating challenge. Im learning to love it, otherwise I wouldnt be in the gym regularly.

If I had the choice, Id do the above rather than train a combat sport.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

All good answers dudes cheers :thumb


----------



## Tonks (Jul 16, 2009)

I would love to do Ultimate Frisbee again, just one or two sessions. I tell you for why.

3/4 years ago at the start of Uni I did a few sessions of Ultimate Frisbee, but because I was gaining "Uni-weight" (as its known in the business) I actually got really harsh shin splints from running around (they latest 5 to 6 months!) .... essentially I was so fat I was cracking my shins from running about. Then followed 3 years or sedentary-ness.

But then I got my exercise on, Im fitter than Ive ever been in my life and I can do any sport I choose.

...Just so happens, rolling around pulling peoples arms off appeals out of all others.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Ooooooooo shin splints are a killer! hate them so much! worse than leona lewis!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I do it to make it even - every time I am drunk I always end up on my back. Need to balance it out.

Na, I don't fight.

I kind of fancy having a sweaty arse stuck in my face with the pretext that "is all part of BJJ" though.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Ahhh come on! sort it out kuno! lol


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

gives me purpose and drive and i fukking love it


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

for me it's simply the banter, the craic and the release of stress form work! Simple, although sounding a lot like fight club! I don't cry though!


----------



## Luke-S (Aug 10, 2010)

I just love the competition. You train your nads off and get to compare your work to someone elses essentially. It's just a fun sport that I very much enjoy.


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

Sometimes I really dont know!

I like testing myself and knowing that I'm improving. Its a sport that you can tarin for on your own and that you can do at any weight/size. I weigh 68kg and 5'11 tall so rugby is never going to be my thing but I can compete in MMA.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Pro Bingo is really taking off thesedays if your interested! lol



benny said:


> Sometimes I really dont know!
> 
> I like testing myself and knowing that I'm improving. Its a sport that you can tarin for on your own and that you can do at any weight/size. I weigh 68kg and 5'11 tall so rugby is never going to be my thing but I can compete in MMA.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Pro Bingo is really taking off thesedays if your interested! lol


I heard the indoor tiddlywinks scene is really starting to take off aswell


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

TheIceman5 said:


> I heard the indoor tiddlywinks scene is really starting to take off aswell


I got injured from the above (finger splints worst ever)so switched to getting injured in MMA instead....plus the extra hugging errr clinching is always a bonus.:laugh:


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Because I got no where else to go!!!!!

In all seriousness though, for a number of reasons.

I love learning something new, its a great way to get in shape, Its practical, its social and you cant get anything quite that competitve anywhere else - not in the gym and not in team sports.

At the end of the day it comes down to 'mano a mano' which is the ultimate test of courage, character, conditioning and skill.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

adrenaline and endorphines after a good sparring session 

also the focus and drive to keep me from going out every weekend gettin pissed like alot of my other mate


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

I also fight as it allows me to get close to fit girls in bikinis ...I haven't been able to do that since they banned me from the local swimming baths!


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I always found win or lose, i was always banged up in thai.

Fighting in funny really, it shows your composure more than anything I find. You can best many ppl in the gym, but if you cant control yourself, you may as well pack it in.

But part of the learning curve is to keep getting in there, and learning from every bout.


----------

